# Body Camera



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue (Mar 28, 2021)

Does anyone else do any RS or food delivery with a body camera? I've gotten sick of customers claiming I did not deliver their food and Uber taking them at their word, so now all deliveries are recorded from pickup to drop off from my POV.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

8 Minute Ad Revenue said:


> Does anyone else do any RS or food delivery with a body camera? I've gotten sick of customers claiming I did not deliver their food and Uber taking them at their word, so now all deliveries are recorded from pickup to drop off from my POV.


&#129318;‍♂ Seriously forgive me here. Really. Unlike some people who are bullies here, I really am not trying to mock someone here.

So with that said, you do not need a body cam. One, if you are putting yourself in a situation where you need one, you need to re-evaluate where you are working or what you are doing. The driver either needs to be re-trained by a competent and experienced driver who knows the ropes OR you need to work in a different area that has less liability.

Two, what are you going to do with the body cam footage if there is an incident? Besides making money on YouTube if you have enough subscribers to monetize the video, not much. We are independent contractors. None of the delivery/RS platforms have anything in place to properly accuse a driver, inform them of the accusation, and properly defend themselves. How many threads on this forum alone "I E-Mailed them my bodycam/dashcam footage. I am still waiting". Who is going to watch it? Who is going to care?

A bodycam would be great in situations of legal matter, such as if you were going to sue someone or give to the cops to help an investigation that may lead to charges. With these platforms, do not worry about the bodycam. You are wasting your time.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

The Jax said:


> &#129318;‍♂ Seriously forgive me here. Really. Unlike some people who are bullies here, I really am not trying to mock someone here.
> 
> So with that said, you do not need a body cam. One, if you are putting yourself in a situation where you need one, you need to re-evaluate where you are working or what you are doing. The driver either needs to be re-trained by a competent and experienced driver who knows the ropes OR you need to work in a different area that has less liability.
> 
> ...


All he/she needs to do is just taking a photo of the delivery at the customer's door. I don't think a recording body cam is really necessary. The photo of the delivery should be sufficient.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Not trying to be condescending, but even with delivery pictures, Uber will still deactivate you if your customers keep doing you dirty by reporting missing food to get it for free lol. 

Uber doesn't care about you or your footage. There are 6,000 ants ready to drive their brand new Hyundai Sonata into the ground for $2.10 per delivery working 80 hours a week to barely make above breaking even, to take your place. 

This gig is a Russian roulette. You'll hit the occupied chamber at some point. So start diversifying both the areas you work and the platforms you're signed up on.


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue (Mar 28, 2021)

The Jax said:


> &#129318;‍♂ Seriously forgive me here. Really. Unlike some people who are bullies here, I really am not trying to mock someone here.
> 
> So with that said, you do not need a body cam. One, if you are putting yourself in a situation where you need one, you need to re-evaluate where you are working or what you are doing. The driver either needs to be re-trained by a competent and experienced driver who knows the ropes OR you need to work in a different area that has less liability.
> 
> ...


You don't need it, I agree. Just like cops don't need them. It's just nice to have. Plus you get to post all the psychos you get. I would also theoretically carry pepper spray while delivering , so it's nice being able to defend the use of it to police if you need to.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

8 Minute Ad Revenue said:


> You don't need it, I agree. Just like cops don't need them. It's just nice to have. Plus you get to post all the psychos you get. I would also theoretically carry pepper spray while delivering :wink:, so it's nice being able to defend the use of it to police if you need to.


Lol what?

Are you equating food delivery to law enforcement?

And who told you cops don't need body cams?


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue (Mar 28, 2021)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Lol what?
> 
> Are you equating food delivery to law enforcement?
> 
> And who told you cops don't need body cams?


No? I was just using it as I can't think of any other profession that uses them. They aren't the same at all. Cops don't NEED body cams to do their job effectively. They are just used to ensure transparency. They are not required to be effective or truthful in the profession.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

8 Minute Ad Revenue said:


> Cops don't NEED body cams to do their job effectively. They are just used to ensure transparency. They are not required to be effective or truthful in the profession.


Tell that to my friend who got his arm broken by undercover cops and left on the side of the road.


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue (Mar 28, 2021)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Tell that to my friend who got his arm broken by undercover cops and left on the side of the road.


That is a part of transparency, not ability to perform the job. Also, how does he know they were undercover cops? Did they specifically say "Yo we are cops btw" as they ran off from attacking him for no reason? There seems to be a lot left out of this story...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Tell that to my friend who got his arm broken by undercover cops and left on the side of the road.


Sounds like he is the one that needs the body camera...


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

8 Minute Ad Revenue said:


> That is a part of transparency, not ability to perform the job. Also, how does he know they were undercover cops? Did they specifically say "Yo we are cops btw" as they ran off from attacking him for no reason? There seems to be a lot left out of this story...


They are easily identified when up close, they have badges, guns and their "unmarked" cars are easily Identifiable.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Sounds like he is the one that needs the body camera...


You would too if you were victimized by them.


----------

